# Help me set the time on my carrera calibre s laptimer CV7a11



## tag_ur_it (Jun 19, 2009)

Can someone please give me clear instructions on how i can set the time for this watch (title)? I cant understand from the instructions manuale.

thanks
tag_ur_it


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

The AD you bought it from should be able to help.


----------



## tag_ur_it (Jun 19, 2009)

Wisconsin Proud said:


> The AD you bought it from should be able to help.


I got it as a gift and the AD that the gifter bought it from is in london and im in canada and the watch cv7a11 isnt in the canadian market yet, the dealers i went to here didnt know how it worked iether??


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Manuals are usually on the TAG Heuer website.

If you can pop off the back and get the movement ID, eta.ch has generic manuals for users. I'm not sure of the specific movement used by TAG but the movement knows!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Eeeb said:


> Manuals are usually on the TAG Heuer website.
> 
> If you can pop off the back and get the movement ID, eta.ch has generic manuals for users. I'm not sure of the specific movement used by TAG but the movement knows!


Eeeb, eta doesn't make the caliber S.


----------



## tlp (Nov 25, 2008)

There's a Rosetta Stone on the back case of the Calibre S's.


----------



## tag_ur_it (Jun 19, 2009)

tlp said:


> There's a Rosetta Stone on the back case of the Calibre S's.


ok but what does that have to do with setting my watch?

does anyone have this watch on here that can give me steps to adjust this watch?

thanks in advanced.


----------



## tag_ur_it (Jun 19, 2009)

tag_ur_it said:


> Can someone please give me clear instructions on how i can set the time for this watch (title)? I cant understand from the instructions manuale.
> 
> thanks
> tag_ur_it


nevermind, I managed to finaly do it myself.


----------



## sagara0510 (Sep 1, 2009)

hi there.

i also would like to know how to set the time on this watch. does anyone who has this watch know how to do this?

my date is out by 12hrs (AM/PM) and i would like to adjust it but can't figure it out for the life of me >.<


----------



## Mousey377 (Jul 10, 2009)

Heya, i try explain without having the watch infront of me,

ull out the crown, the second hand should move to either 3 (pm) or 9 (am) once this has happened. 
ress the top push button to move the hour hand forward. 
nce hour is set, push bottom push button and the second hand will move to 6 (minute hand) once again push the top button to adjust the minutes. 
nce done press the bottom button and the second hand will move to 11(year) if this is correct on the bottom to dials DONT TOUCH THE TOP BUTTON else you have to go through every year up to 2099 and back again to the current year. 
nce checked this says 2009, push bottom button, second hand will go to 12 (month) if correct then no need to adjust, if not correct, press the top button and the hands on the 2 sub dials at the mottom will change to whichever month u require. at the mo, left hand dial will be on 0, and righthand dial on 9.
: once done press bottom button and second hand will move to 5 (day) once again check if correct, if not then press top button until correct date. once all this is done, press crown back in. Voila.

to switch between time and chrono graph, when it on time, press in the crown, it will change to chrono, little red hand will be pointing on chrono. then u use it as you would a normal chrono, top button to start, and to stop, when you stop it with the top button though, it will automatically start counting the seconds for the 2nd lap as you will see. so once again top button to stop it at desired time. to stop it going on chrono press the bottom button when it is timing.

After you recorded a couple laps, when it is on chrono mode, press in the crown and the little red hand will go to Best, will then flick back to the number of laps you have done, then you press between the top button and bottom button to se the times you have recorded. to reset the times, hold in the bottome button. Press in crown to return to the time

You can have the chrono running while flicking between time and chrono aswell.

As you can see i really like this watch, just cant afford one, but i work in an AD in plymouth, UK so i play about with it alot to show customers.

hope this helps
lee



sagara0510 said:


> hi there.
> 
> i also would like to know how to set the time on this watch. does anyone who has this watch know how to do this?
> 
> my date is out by 12hrs (AM/PM) and i would like to adjust it but can't figure it out for the life of me >.<


----------



## Mousey377 (Jul 10, 2009)

i didnt see the above post saying u managed to do it lol, o well, it there for other people now lol


----------



## sagara0510 (Sep 1, 2009)

hi mousey377 thanks for your reply.

unfortunately step 1 doesn't work for me.

when i pull out the crown, the seconds hand keeps on ticking away... is it broken?


----------



## Mousey377 (Jul 10, 2009)

You got the carrera calibre s laptimer, but the second hand doesnt move to 3 or nine when you click out the crown once?? i would think something is wrong with it. how long you had it for??



sagara0510 said:


> hi mousey377 thanks for your reply.
> 
> unfortunately step 1 doesn't work for me.
> 
> when i pull out the crown, the seconds hand keeps on ticking away... is it broken?


----------



## sagara0510 (Sep 1, 2009)

Mousey377 said:


> You got the carrera calibre s laptimer, but the second hand doesnt move to 3 or nine when you click out the crown once?? i would think something is wrong with it. how long you had it for??


yeah thats right. it doesn't move to 3 or 9. it just keeps ticking away.

i've had it for about 1 month. i'm taking it back to the AD today so they can either show me how to do it or if its broken, take it away for repair


----------



## sagara0510 (Sep 1, 2009)

sagara0510 said:


> yeah thats right. it doesn't move to 3 or 9. it just keeps ticking away.
> 
> i've had it for about 1 month. i'm taking it back to the AD today so they can either show me how to do it or if its broken, take it away for repair


hey guys, just an update

took it back to the AD today during my lunch break. no luck. the lady couldn't figure it out so i left the watch with them and will go back after work to see how it is.

i hope it isn't broken. one assurance is that we played around with the one they had on display and that one didn't work according to instruction either. strange????


----------



## Mousey377 (Jul 10, 2009)

Very strange indeed, the ad should ring up tag and ask them about it, cuz sounds a bit wrong that does. should maybe get a replacement sent straight from tag instead of repaired in my opinion.



sagara0510 said:


> hey guys, just an update
> 
> took it back to the AD today during my lunch break. no luck. the lady couldn't figure it out so i left the watch with them and will go back after work to see how it is.
> 
> i hope it isn't broken. one assurance is that we played around with the one they had on display and that one didn't work according to instruction either. strange????


----------



## sagara0510 (Sep 1, 2009)

i got a call from the AD earlier today. she couldn't figure out how to do work it (her reasoning is that the watch is relatively new and they dont' really know how to work it)

so she's given Tag a call and a rep is going to meet her at the AD on Friday to go through the workings of the watch with her. I'm optimistic that the watch is not malfunctioning and that we just don't know how to use it properly.

either way.. i felt pretty embarassed working into the shop and explaining to them that i don't know how to set the TIME on my WATCH >.< lol


----------



## Mousey377 (Jul 10, 2009)

You felt embarrased, if i was the employee i would be more embarrased, they spose to know how the watch works in order to sell it lol. as you can tell i love tag watches and as soon as this arrived in the shop i read the instructions so i knew how to work it lol.

Im sure all will work out bud, keep us informed.:-!



sagara0510 said:


> i got a call from the AD earlier today. she couldn't figure out how to do work it (her reasoning is that the watch is relatively new and they dont' really know how to work it)
> 
> so she's given Tag a call and a rep is going to meet her at the AD on Friday to go through the workings of the watch with her. I'm optimistic that the watch is not malfunctioning and that we just don't know how to use it properly.
> 
> either way.. i felt pretty embarassed working into the shop and explaining to them that i don't know how to set the TIME on my WATCH >.< lol


----------



## ESH (Aug 31, 2011)

Have had the same problem for ages, and was close to giving up after numerous online searching, and efforts by myself and various dealers. Finally made it work today and finally I don't have to be stuck in Asian time ! 

Here is the solution: You have to make sure there are no laps in the memory from chrono mode otherwise the time setting function does not work, ie nothing happens when you pull out the crown to time setting mode. This is not included in the manual !

To reset the chrono memory:
1. Press the crown so that the watch goes into chrono mode. 
2. Press and hold the bottom button (B) until it resets. 
3. Press the crown again to go back into time mode and THEN do the steps as advised by Lee above:

ull out the crown, the second hand should move to either 3 (pm) or 9 (am) once this has happened. 
ress the top push button to move the hour hand forward. 
nce hour is set, push bottom push button and the second hand will move to 6 (minute hand) once again push the top button to adjust the minutes. 
nce done press the bottom button and the second hand will move to 11(year) if this is correct on the bottom to dials DONT TOUCH THE TOP BUTTON else you have to go through every year up to 2099 and back again to the current year. 
nce checked this says 2009, push bottom button, second hand will go to 12 (month) if correct then no need to adjust, if not correct, press the top button and the hands on the 2 sub dials at the mottom will change to whichever month u require. at the mo, left hand dial will be on 0, and righthand dial on 9.
: once done press bottom button and second hand will move to 5 (day) once again check if correct, if not then press top button until correct date. once all this is done, press crown back in. Voila.


----------



## Edward Tattysyrup (Feb 12, 2012)

ESH you are a genius! I have tried for over a year to adjust the hour hand on my watch without success, I have been to various watch shops without success always resorting to a Tag shop in the end but never understood what was required until I read your post- simple when you know how
Many thanks


----------



## sadiqdaredia (Apr 15, 2012)

ESH u r the man bro tried everything but urs description like was able to do just in minutes thanks bro


----------



## muhibtv (Jul 12, 2017)

Guys, my hour hand on this watch isn't accurate. How do I resolve this? 









Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## muhibtv (Jul 12, 2017)

Also, the hour and minute hands in chrono mode are all haywire. If I'm not mistaken they're all supposed to point at 12 o'clock. Any idea how do I resolve this? 









Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------

